# My new truck arrived!!



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I didn't get it home till after dark, so I'll take pictures and post them tomorrow.

310 HP 605 Torque, Duramax/Allison, what an awesome powertrain! Will probably add Rhino-liner once the hitch is installed. SLT package makes it pretty well loaded, plus I went for GM's power extending tow mirrors







Wife loves the heated seats

Already scoping out my first mod. It has a rear seat DVD (12 volt!) player with a small LCD screen. I wonder how easy it might be to remove just the player and put it into the trailer??

It also came with 4 months of free XM radio. So far, I don't think I will ever use the regular radio or CD player. XM is incredible!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I went for GM's power extending tow mirrors


They are actually made by Powervision, and offered by GM as an option, and they are worth every penny. I added them to the Avalanche, and getting GM to install them at the factory is definately much cheaper, unless you count the $40K+ as part of the mirror cost.









Enjoy the new truck.....the fever continues.....

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

dougdogs....
Why did you upgrade the truck? Was the FORD not doing the job?
Just curious.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> dougdogs....
> Why did you upgrade the truck? Was the FORD not doing the job?
> Just curious.
> [snapback]18431[/snapback]​


When we bought the Ford, we were only towing a 22' boat (about 4400 pounds)

Ford was a good truck, but was not the truck to tow a 5th wheel. I was told the truck weighed 5100 and had a gwr of 7200 total of 14500. This was "close enough" to tow the 5th wheel.

My truck had the "FX4" package which adds a lot of skid plates, and other stuff to protect the drivetrain in the woods. When I weighed the truck, including full 35 gallon gas tank, I found it weighed 5900 pounds. I could still tow the weight of the fifth wheel, but I was WAY over on the rear axle ratings.

We didn't owe much at all on the Ford. Trading it in, plus taking advantage of GM's smartbuy option has put us into a very small monthly payment for 35 months, then buy it on the balloon payment.

The GMC total ratings are close to 22000 pounds, so there will never be a concern of not enough truck


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

DougDogs, congrats. Gotta love those power mirrors. I wouldn't want to be without them now.
Wayne


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Those new Duramax trucks are truly wonderfull towing/hauling machines. We have three of them here at work now and have had absolutely no problems of any kind with them. Our latest one is a 1 ton dually and it is the best riding 1 ton I have ever driven.
Although I am a dyed in the wool Ford man, I would look real hard at the GMC if I was to upgrade to a 3/4 ton truck.
That said, does anybody have a wheelbarrow of hundred dollar bills they would like to give ME??

Scott


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new ride! You'll love it.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Dougdogs

Congrats on the new ride. How do you like the Duramax? Friend of mine upgraded to the Durmax a couple of years ago and pulls a 5er with it. He just loves it. I wish GM would put it into an SUV.









Hmmm A Duramax with power extend mirrors and quadrasteer. Truck fever again!!!! Need more spray.









Thor


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The GMC total ratings are close to 22000 pounds, so there will never be a concern of not enough truck

Those very words can cause new trailer fever. Be careful







Good luck with the truck I wanted the Duramax but the 8.1 will do.
John


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Thor said:


> Dougdogs
> 
> Congrats on the new ride.Â How do you like the Duramax?Â Friend of mine upgraded to the Durmax a couple of years ago and pulls a 5er with it.Â He just loves it.Â I wish GM would put it into an SUV.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Love the Duramax! Today I removed four tree stumps from my yard, and I swear, I never touched the gas (I mean fuel) pedal. This thing has so much torque I just kept letting up on the brake pedal until the stumps were pulled out of the ground.

Unfortunately, Quadrasteer in not available with the Duramax. The rear end probably could not take the stress.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

first time trying to post a picture, so be kind. . .


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

SWEET! Exactly what my DH wants...maybe I should show it to him


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Now that's a truck.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Nice!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ditto!! Nice truck!

One of these days GM will make a 2500 or 3500 Diesel Suburban that will pull a 5th Wheeler!! That way you can seat all your family, pull your RV and live the life of luxury all at the same time! Just kidding--a Suburban to pull a 5ver!

But.....in a few years (when the wife's Suburban is paid for and the TT is paid for) maybe I, too, can upgrade my old truck (a little S10 to run back and forth to work in) for a big dog like your Duramax!

Have fun!

Mark


----------



## CWOBOATS (Oct 13, 2004)

Congratulations on your new truck.

My brother just bought the Duramax truck with the same package and he loves it.


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

Hey- now you can get a bigger trailer !!!!


----------

